
$2M Home in Palo Alto (CA) vs. Columbus (Oh) - antr
https://twitter.com/bryanrbeal/status/1257472953924624385
======
OkGoDoIt
Reminds me of this gem from a few years back:
[https://medium.com/@UpOutSF/5-castles-that-are-cheaper-
than-...](https://medium.com/@UpOutSF/5-castles-that-are-cheaper-than-an-
apartment-in-san-francisco-62c0b8f16a6c)

------
GoToRO
I want to believe that WFH will win but I'm pretty sure that as soon as it is
possible, the vast majority of companies will put us back in open floor-plan
offices.

------
theandrewbailey
No surprise that the people who ask 'why would anyone want to live in Ohio'
live in SV or another big, expensive city.

------
fred_is_fred
Not sure what would be worse to hear about at the housewarming party - the
Palo Alto homeowner's idea for a disruptive new startup or the Ohio
homeowner's thoughts on a disruptive new offense for the Buckeyes.

------
senttoschool
For a giant mansion like that, how much is it to maintain it yearly?

What's the appreciation rate for Palo Alto and Columbus?

How's the weather?

How long do you have to commute to work?

Schools?

Medicals?

Diversity?

Weather?

Job prospect?

Economic opportunities?

------
nostrademons
I'm surprised they found a $2M home in Palo Alto.

